# Como puedo aprender a realizar un programa para el 16F84...



## gordis (Oct 16, 2007)

Alguien que me pueda proporcionar información o lecciones en internet o cualquier otra fuente, para aprender hacer un programa para el PIC 16F84, me refiero a la lista de instrucciones que el microcontrolador va a realizar (movwf, btfss, bcf, y todas esas instrucciones). Por favor que no sea tan complicado de entender. necesito solo lo básico como hacer programas para ke cuente del 0 al 9 y viceversa, ke prenda un led y cosas asi sencillass.


gracias


----------



## cesartm (Oct 16, 2007)

Yo estoy en la misma situacion que tu, pero un companero me sugirio que comprara el libro llamado: "Microcontrolador PIC16F84. Desarrollo de prollectos" Ra-Ma Editorial dice que viene muy completo y entendible, desgraciadamente lo he estado buscando en ebay y amazon y no lo encuentro, aqui donde vivo en gringolandia (US) es dificil conseguir libros en espanol, intentare buscarlo en una libreria de Mexico y ojala lo tengan lo que si se es que si eres de Espana lo puedes adquirir facilmente y con costo de alrededor de 33 euros. Si tu sabes mas de como adquirirlo dejame saber por favor.

Gracias


----------



## Thomy (Oct 16, 2007)

Ese libro que mencionas es MUY BUENO. Excelente.

Aca en Argentina lo venden en las librerías CUSPIDE, lo envían a cualquier parte del país, y cuesta alrededor de 80 pesos, mas gastos de envio.

Si desena comprarlo en el centro, les explico como llegar desde retiro.

Cualqueir cosa envíenme un mensjae privado.-


----------



## Deus (Oct 16, 2007)

Bueno existen un monton de paginas donde te enseñan sobre el F84, desde los q son de 20 paginas hasta los de 300, aparte de los libros, aca en peru, la biblia para aprender sobre 16f84 es de un tal Angulo q en el instituto en donde estudie lo tenian como su abecedario, io no lo compre porq era redundante. pero si bueno para los q se inician.
En mi caso aprendi leyendo y releyendo el Datasheet del F84. es lo mas objetivo para aprender de el. Siempre y cuando dominen algo de ingles.
Pero aprender a programar radica de uno mismo, es como armar un circuito logico, primero pensar como quiere q reaccione el PIC ante determinadas señales, eso con lleva la manera de programarlo, porq como un amigo me dijo: Puedes encender de mil maneras un led con un PIC, lo q depende de ello es el nivel de logica con q la empleas.
en otras palabras si quieres aprender si rodeos sobre el F84 y otros Pic, es mejor con los datasheet.


----------



## mabauti (Oct 16, 2007)

tal vez esto te pueda servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-completo-microcontroladores-pic-10113/


----------



## mcrven (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola a todos del hilo, aquí les dejo alguna información relacionada:

www.todopic.com.ar

para un manual breve pero completo, en inglés:

electronica.escuelaing.edu.co/~jsoto/manuales/contenidoManuales.htm

Disfrútenlo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## aguevara (Oct 7, 2009)

Bien este es un tema viejo, pero igual da. explico, he preparado un breve documento acerca del set de instrucciones para los pic16fxx pues mi hijo recien a iniciado este tema sobre los pic, ya que estudia mecatronica y quiza como el existan otros jovenes a los que les pueda servir este pequeño aporte que hago.
En fin aqui les dejo y espero sea provechoso para alguien.
Saludos


----------



## Chyryes (Oct 7, 2009)

Otro enlace que te puede interesar:

http://electronica.webcindario.com/tutoriales/pic0.htm


----------



## drauka (Ene 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias aguevara por este documento, soy una estudiante y en estos momentos también estoy empezando en el mundo de los pic, tu documento me ha parecido muy útil, está muy bien explicado y deja todas las instrucciones muy claras.
   Muchas gracias por compartirlo con los demás estudiantes, tu hijo tiene suerte de tener un buen maestro.


----------



## Meta (Ene 17, 2010)

El libro www.pic16f84a.org


----------



## axshaw (Ene 25, 2010)

pilla esto es basico si necesitas tengo algo sobre el pic16f877 . espero q*UE* te sirvan para q*UE* entiendas primero el asembler y luego te metas con lenguaje c. ojala te sirva....


----------



## claudiver (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola, estube buscando mucho del tema, encontre el libro via pdf y un cd esta exelente bajenlo de aca: http://librosdigitalesfree.blogspot.com/, buskenlo aca es de entrada reciente.
Suerte.


----------



## Esomag (Feb 17, 2010)

yo estoy aprendiendo a programar un robor velocista con un programa HI-TECH que te sirve para programar un buen numero de microcontroladores entre los k esta el pic16f84
si kieres te puedo pasar el programa, me mandas un privado y fuera!!=D


----------



## rdsigales (Ago 27, 2010)

aguevara dijo:


> Bien este es un tema viejo, pero igual da. explico, he preparado un breve documento acerca del set de instrucciones para los pic16fxx pues mi hijo recien a iniciado este tema sobre los pic, ya que estudia mecatronica y quiza como el existan otros jovenes a los que les pueda servir este pequeño aporte que hago.
> En fin aqui les dejo y espero sea provechoso para alguien.
> Saludos



hola aguevara, quisiera saber si escribiste la parte de explicacion de la memoria del pic.
me parecio muy buena la explicacion de las instrucciones

Gracias


----------



## Meta (Ago 27, 2010)

rdsigales dijo:


> *H*ola aguevara, quisiera saber si escribiste la parte de explicación de la memoria del pic.
> Me pareció muy buena la explicación de las instrucciones.
> 
> Gracias



La verdad es que si.


----------



## aguevara (Sep 1, 2010)

Perdon por el retardo en la respuesta, estoy un poco desconectado del seguimiento de este tema... pero que parte les apetece conocer, la memoria ram interna en cuanto a su direccionamiento o su estructuracion, o sobre la eeprom interna.
Con todo gusto les puedo ayudar si me aclaran ese punto


----------



## rdsigales (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola aguevara, gracias por tu respuesta.

en si, soy nuevo en este mundo asi que vendria bien una explicacion de ambas partes de la memoria, tanto la ram como la eeprom.

Por consiguiente me interesa saber como es el proceso de escritura y lectura en la memoria eeprom, es decir que instrucciones se deben colocar en el esamblador si o si para hacer estas operaciones.

Gracias por tu tiempo

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Meta (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola:

Lo de manejar la EEPROM te lo indica aquí.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/usar-eeprom-pics-23626/

Saludo.


----------

